# hola, gordi



## moyo

Ciao a tutti, per favore, mi potete dire come direte questo in italiano ad un amico: Hola gordi!.
Grazie!!


----------



## irene.acler

moyo said:


> Ciao a tutti, per favore, mi potete dire come direste questo in italiano ad un amico: Hola gordi!.
> Grazie!!


 
Hola (gordi)!
Perdona, pero gordi es un nombre de persona o qué?


----------



## moyo

no, es un adjetivo, viene de gordo, pero en un sentido cariñoso!


----------



## moyo

Grazie per la correzione Irene! così imparo di pui!


----------



## irene.acler

moyo said:


> no, es un adjetivo, viene de gordo, pero en un sentido cariñoso!


 


moyo said:


> Grazie per la correzione Irene! così imparo di più!


 
De nada, moyo! (corrígeme tú también con mi español )

Entonces, gordo en italiano sería "grasso", pero si dices que "gordi" es una palabra cariñosa, y supongo coloquial, no?, entonces es necesario buscar un adjetivo equivalente en italiano. 
Pero ahora no se me ocurre nada..Quizás "ciao, grassotto/grassottello".


----------



## moyo

irene, fino ora il tuo spagnolo è perfetto!!!!
come va ciccio?


----------



## irene.acler

Ajajaj, sí, "ciccio" queda perfecto!!!


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

Ciccio per un ragazzo e ciccia per una ragazza


----------



## traduttrice

"GORDI" si usa piuttosto in Argentina... 
como creo que quien hizo esta pregunta es argentina, respondo en español: yo no pondría "ciccio" (aunque no está mal)... yo diría "bimbo"... aunque NO significa lo mismo, a mi criterio es igualmente equivalente.


----------



## karunavera

Yo no pondria bimbo, que no lleva en si la idea de gordura, sino ciccio porque aunque signifique gordo es muy cariñoso.
Besos


----------



## Angel.Aura

karunavera said:


> Yo no pondria bimbo, que no lleva en si la idea de gordura, sino ciccio porque aunque signifique gordo es muy cariñoso.
> Besos


Estoy de acuerdo con karunavera. 
Yo prefiero "ciao ciccio/ciccia" o "ciao cicciolo/cicciola".


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

Gordi si usa anche in spagna


----------



## ampurdan

Io, in Spagna, lo ho sentito dire soltanto da una ragazza al suo ragazzo, ma forse si dica in qualche parte lì più generalmente...


----------



## moyo

Sí, forse si dice affettuosamente alla coppia, ma anche dipende dil grado di amicizia...
tra i miei amici lo diciamo di solito e non siamo coppie!!


----------



## irene.acler

ampurdan said:


> Io, in Spagna, l'ho sentito dire soltanto da una ragazza al suo ragazzo, ma forse si dice da qualche parte lì più diffusamente...


 



moyo said:


> Sí, forse si dice affettuosamente alla coppia, ma dipende anche dal grado di amicizia...
> tra i miei amici lo diciamo di solito e non siamo coppie!!


 
En mi opinión "ciccio/a" es cariñoso, luego depende del contexto y de la intención de la persona.
Nunca he oído "cicciolo/a".


----------



## fiol73

Spesso dalle mie parti (Puglia, sud Italia), usiamo 'ciccina/ciccino' o anche 'ciccetta' (piu' al femminile che al maschile).


----------



## irene.acler

Sí, "ciccino/a" se dice también en el norte (en mi región por lo menos).


----------



## 8kappina8

sì. si dice anche in veneto se è per quello...


----------

